# Orchestral Tools Blank Page Series



## Alex Niedt (May 31, 2019)

Hello, everyone! The first of my Blank Page videos for Orchestral Tools is up now. This will be a series of quick compositions, rolling out a brief idea within half an hour with a specific library or two.

I'm hoping to give those of us creating quietly in a small apartment an idea of what we can quickly achieve with a great sample library. Excited to hear feedback and ideas from the talented people in this community!


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 1, 2019)

Yeah ! Great. Great idea.
And MA4 is fantastic ! Thanks.


----------



## ism (Jun 1, 2019)

Very cool. Would be especially excited about a Time Macro video.


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this with us.. awesome sound on the video!


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 1, 2019)

Fantastic, thanks! 
Hoping for MA1 & 3


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jun 18, 2019)

New video with Berlin Harpsichords and Symphonic Sphere is up now!





ism said:


> Very cool. Would be especially excited about a Time Macro video.


Time Macro is next!


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 9, 2019)

As promised, here's a Time Macro video! This music is definitely the most "me" so far. Time Macro is one of my favorites.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 9, 2019)

Awesome series Alex! Really fun to watch! Great job!


----------



## Zero&One (Jul 9, 2019)

First class stuff as usual


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 30, 2019)

Thank you, Rico and James! And now Metropolis Ark 1...


----------



## agobbett (Sep 4, 2019)

Great series, really enjoying watching them. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Alex Niedt (Sep 17, 2019)

The TIME micro edition is here!


----------



## Alex Niedt (Sep 26, 2019)

A Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1 video today...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 28, 2019)

Alex Niedt said:


> A Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1 video today...



Alex, you've got a quirky style in your music that I really enjoy.

I'd be interested to see you work with Metropolis Ark 3.


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 28, 2019)

I enjoy your presentation in these videos Alex, it’s always positive and easy-going. I feel like you enjoy what you do and have no ego whatsoever.

Looking forward to checking out the new Inspire 1 vid you just posted.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Sep 28, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Alex, you've got a quirky style in your music that I really enjoy.
> 
> I'd be interested to see you work with Metropolis Ark 3.


Thank you! My thinking is the music needs to be interesting enough for you to tolerate throughout a half-hour video. I'll do Ark 3 sometime soon. That's the one I'm most intimidated by, as I have zero experience writing with big atonal clusters and such.  




David Kudell said:


> I enjoy your presentation in these videos Alex, it’s always positive and easy-going. I feel like you enjoy what you do and have no ego whatsoever.
> 
> Looking forward to checking out the new Inspire 1 vid you just posted.


That's wonderful to hear, thank you! I have no excuse for an ego, as I'm a hobbyist learning in his apartment like many others. 🤷‍♂️ I'm fortunate to be doing this, and I'm very thankful that people seem to get something out of these videos.


----------



## Zero&One (Sep 28, 2019)

Yes I agree, you have a great method. Please continue the way you are, as it's spot on!
Even if people don't own the library, they have so much to gain from during the session.

And that red glow is nice!


----------

